

Ten Days of Silent Meditation Will Make You Trip Balls and Lust After Puppies - tempestn
https://www.vice.com/en_us/read/ten-days-of-silence-taught-me-how-to-be-alive-500

======
hackercurious
This is a double post- see the first thread for comments.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9677305](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9677305)

